# Testosterone Treatments



## Just Wondering (Dec 20, 2011)

Like to ask what to expect from Treatments.I have not had any yet.Just wondering what to expect from side effects.Or just the good and the bad ?? It appears to be rather expensive for treatments and not sure if insurance will plan for it.From what I have read its not a quick fix ???


----------



## tulsy (Nov 30, 2012)

Have you tried natural methods, food and exercise?


----------



## Just Wondering (Dec 20, 2011)

Well I just got the results back last week and they were very low .Somewhere around 120.So this week I have appointment to see my family doctor and find out whats next?? I do work out . And exericise daily.


----------



## tulsy (Nov 30, 2012)

Just Wondering said:


> Well I just got the results back last week and they were very low .Somewhere around 120.So this week I have appointment to see my family doctor and find out whats next?? I do work out . And exericise daily.



Are you over weight?
On medication?
Any medical conditions, diabetes, etc.?
How old are you (assuming over 30)?
Are you getting 7hrs sleep a night?
Are you having sex or masturbating regularly?

What did your doctor say? Nutrition and exercise have a lot to do with test, but men over 30 will naturally have less of it. A healthy lifestyle is your best bet, with or without treatments.

I've never personally had test treatments, but I know people who have. Good luck with the treatments.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

My husband was at 170 and he's been on the shots for 6 months now. He says it's the best thing he's ever done. Better mood, more energy, increased drive, lost weight, etc.

The only downside was a bit of anger/aggression but he's working to learn how to manage his feelings like walking away instead of lashing out that kind of thing.


----------



## MrHappy (Oct 23, 2008)

You need full thyroid and LH,FSH,hemoglobin tests. If those pass it depends on the dr. Most seem to want to try topical treatments. After about 3-4 weeks your body will shutdown any leftover production and any test will be from your treatment so you might need to increase dosage. If you get into shots you want one weekly at the most. The Dr. should start monitoring your Estradiol levels. Many will increase and need an inhibitor to slow uptake of estrogen. If you want to remain fertile your Dr might prescribe HCG.


----------



## Just Wondering (Dec 20, 2011)

Mavash. said:


> My husband was at 170 and he's been on the shots for 6 months now. He says it's the best thing he's ever done. Better mood, more energy, increased drive, lost weight, etc.
> 
> The only downside was a bit of anger/aggression but he's working to learn how to manage his feelings like walking away instead of lashing out that kind of thing.


Well, The scares me to death. I already have anger/ and aggression ?? Just Kidding The rest of your feed back sounds good.


----------



## Code-Welder (Dec 17, 2012)

Just Wondering said:


> Like to ask what to expect from Treatments.I have not had any yet.Just wondering what to expect from side effects.Or just the good and the bad ?? It appears to be rather expensive for treatments and not sure if insurance will plan for it.From what I have read its not a quick fix ???


Before you start any TRT you need to talk to Doctors and see if there is a reason for the low levels. Introducing that hormone into your body can stop the natural production.

One of the ladies on here DH had low T levels till she started to have sex with him more. Last test he was at 500 no supplements. Find out why your level is low before you start anything.

Once you start on replacement it can skew the blood test results.


----------

